# Possible wanted - commuter



## Dan Ferris (2 Jan 2020)

Hi all
I’m looking into commuting to work and currently watching a few bikes on eBay. I thought I’d see what may be around from folks on here. I’m looking for..

size small (I’m 5’5)
Road bike preferred but have read good things about the Boardman hybrid range 
Budget around £300/£350 - located in Essex. I hope that’s enough info just to start looking around 
Thanks in advance
Dan


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2020)

Did @Levo-Lon ever sell his Boardman (not Essex but right side of country-ish)


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Did @Levo-Lon ever sell his Boardman (not Essex but right side of country-ish)



No body wanted it, so i kept it.

OP is 80-100 miles away


----------



## Dan Ferris (3 Jan 2020)

Thank both, just had a look at your listing and I’m surprised that didn’t sell. Don’t blame you for keeping it.


----------



## bikingdad90 (4 Jan 2020)

My Boardman is on Ebay if your interested. I would be happy to end listing and courier to you.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153750019868


----------



## nickg (19 Jan 2020)

Did you find anything? I've got a cyclocross bike that I'm looking to replace with an mtb so I'm looking to sell on. Let me know although I'm wanting £450 merida cyclocross 500. In near enough perfect condition.


----------



## Dan Ferris (26 Jan 2020)

Thank you - on hold at present as may be moving roles. Will reignite when I know more - good luck with your sales 👍🏻


----------

